# What to do with unsubscribed Tivo?



## !xobile (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone. I searched on this forum what am I am about to ask but I couldn't find any discussion pertaining to my situation. I recently bought a used HR10-250 to use it just as a OTA tuner. I don't have DTV or Tivo subscription and the box is not hooked up with DTV satellite. The OTA tuner is working fine with 30 minutes of buffer recording. Suppose if I modify this box what kind of hack features I would be able to utilize on this unsubscribed box? I am not trying to record any programming ... all I want is to stream pictures and mpeg videos from my PC to my TV through this box. Has anyone tried that? Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

First suggestion is don't let it call home until you get fake call or something like that installed.

Second suggestion = Zipper...


----------

